# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Autodesk lance son propre moteur de jeux, Stingray

## dourouc05

Peu aprs le rachat du moteur bitsquid  lanne dernire, Autodesk lance une nouvelle raie dans le monde du jeu  vido : son propre moteur de jeux Stingray. Cet diteur de logiciels  est dores et dj fort connu pour 3ds Max et Maya, des logiciels de  modlisation tridimensionnelle couramment utiliss dans le domaine du  jeu vido ou le cinma, moins pour ses autres produits pour le jeu  vido, rassembls sous ltiquette Gameware (proposant de la recherche  de chemins avec Navigation, de lanimation dtres humains en partant de  la biomcanique avec HumanIK, des interfaces graphiques avec Scaleform  et dautres encore)  loin de lhgmonie de Maya et 3ds Max. Dans un  tout autre domaine, Autodesk dite galement AutoCAD, un logiciel de  dessin technique avec bon nombre de spcialisations. 

 Le public vis est celui des petits studios de dveloppement, qui  nont pas les moyens dune grande quipe : lobjectif est de faciliter  les modifications du jeu sans devoir programmer longtemps, dans une  interface intuitive  tout en restant comptitif par rapport  dautres  moteurs comme Unreal Engine 4 en termes de fonctionnalits  (posttraitement, _shaders_ physiques, rflexions, etc.). Comme  dautres, il propose dditer les scripts de manire visuelle, en plus  dun diteur de code (le langage utilis tant Lua). Pour ceux qui  voudraient plus, le code C++ du moteur est galement disponible ( payer  sparment).




Depuis bitsquid, la diffrence fondamentale semble tre l'intgration profonde avec les autres logiciels d'Autodesk, en plus d'une refonte de l'interface. L'intgration porte non seulement sur les modeleurs 3D (Maya et 3ds Max), mais galement sur les autres produits d'Autodesk (Beast, HumanIK, Scaleform, Navigation) et d'autres (NVIDIA PhysX pour la physique, Audiokinetic Wwise pour l'audio). 

L'diteur se base sur la notion de <em>live link</em> : toute modification effectue, que ce soit dans un modle 3D ou un <em>shader</em>, est directement visible, sans attente supplmentaire, sur n'importe quelle plateforme, grce  une communication entre Stingray et l'appareil par WiFi. 

Les jeux dvelopps seront exportables vers diffrentes plateformes : ct fixe, uniquement Windows (pas d'OS X ou de Linux pour le moment) ; ct mobile, Android et iOS ; ct consoles, les actuelles Xbox One et PlayStation 4 ; en plus, le moteur est compatible la plateforme de ralit augmente Oculus Rift. 

http://on.aol.com/video/stingray-liv...-ios-518985101

Le moteur sera disponible ds le 19 aot, disponible avec Maya LT (la version du modeleur prvue pour les studios indpendants) pour trente dollars mensuels (le prix actuel pour Maya LT, sans moteur de jeu inclus). D'autres souscriptions devraient tre disponibles dans un second temps. En comparaison, Unreal Engine 4 est disponible entirement gratuitement (mais avec des redevances de cinq pour cent ds que les revenus dpassent un certain seuil) ; de mme, une version basique d'Unity est disponible gratuitement. 

Sources : Autodesk Finally Releases its Own Game Engine, Capable of Incredibly Stunning Visuals, Autodesk targets small studios with its Stingray game engine, le site officiel. 

Cette entre a t publie dans 2D, 3D, jeux le 3 aot 2015 par dourouc05.

----------

